# I gave my dog some raisins last night and then remembered...!!!!



## godfreygirl143

I made myself a mix of raisins and walnuts for a snack last night and gave Missy a few raisins and then remembered I read somewhere grapes are toxic to dogs and realized raisins are just dried grapes!! :doh: I think she had....oh, maybe about 6 or 7. She's just fine this morning and ate her breakfast and is playing as usual. BUT....my question. Should I be worried that those could "kick in" later and harm her? What kind of effect (or is that affect?...I get them confused) would they have on her in the long run? Would so few not do her harm? I'm a bit worried now because when I did a Google search, it said they cause kidney damage. Advice please.

She is a mini schnauzer/shih tzu mix, just turned 1 year old this last July and weights about 11 pounds.


----------



## PackMomma

I wouldn't worry about a half dozen little raisins. If she hasn't gotten sick by now, I'd say your fine. If she had eaten an entire bunch of grapes in one sitting, then I might get a little concerned. Just ensure she is drinking lots of water and eating regularily. 

I give my dogs grapes every once in a while and a handful of other things dogs shouldn't eat occasionally, and they're still alive and healthy.


----------



## Poly

godfreygirl143 said:


> I made myself a mix of raisins and walnuts for a snack last night and gave Missy a few raisins and then remembered I read somewhere grapes are toxic to dogs and realized raisins are just dried grapes!! :doh: I think she had....oh, maybe about 6 or 7. She's just fine this morning and ate her breakfast and is playing as usual. BUT....my question. Should I be worried that those could "kick in" later and harm her? What kind of effect (or is that affect?...I get them confused) would they have on her in the long run? Would so few not do her harm? I'm a bit worried now because when I did a Google search, it said they cause kidney damage. Advice please.
> 
> She is a mini schnauzer/shih tzu mix, just turned 1 year old this last July and weights about 11 pounds.


Call your vet NOW. 

Way too much time has passed - you should have induced vomiting last night within two hours. It's now much too late for you to induce vomiting - in fact, it's probably too late for your vet to try to get the raisins out.

I've got to disgree strongly with the previous post - grape poisoning is not a myth. Just because it's been some hours ago does not mean that everything is OK. The critical time period is 48 hours. Your vet may want to start treatment and run a blood panel with emphasis on kidney function (raisins can cause kidney failure). Follow your vet's guidance. 

I hope everything turns out well for you and your dog.


----------



## godfreygirl143

OH MY....well, I just called my vet and talked with him after reading Poly's note. That scared me totally. He said "No...if she ate her breakfast and is acting normal, there is not problem. A few raisins won't do her any harm, just don't give her any more."

WHEW!!!


----------



## Crantastic

Read the Snopes page about this issue; it's a good roundup: http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp

Wikipedia's page is also pretty good and of course cites its sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grape_and_raisin_toxicity_in_dogs

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/toxicology/f/grape_raisin.htm

Raisins are worse than fresh grapes because they are more concentrated, so it takes fewer of those to harm a dog.

Keep a close eye on your dog and call the vet again if anything seems unusual.


----------



## gingerkid

I find grape toxicity to be an interesting thing. They are clearly toxic/fatal to some dogs; but other dogs _appear _to not be effected by them. Not to say the grapes might not cause minor blood chemistry problems that don't actually cause any obvious symptoms, etc. Its a bit like chocolate, really; while some dogs (and cats) have consumed chocolate and apparently been fine, its best not to take the chance. I also wonder if there have been any long-term follow-up studies correlating particular illness later in life with things like chocolate and grapes which don't seem to cause acute illness in 100% of dogs that consume them.

The wikipedia page lists an estimated toxic dose/kg for raisins at ~11-30g/kg. 6 or 7 regular sultana raisins weighs ~5-10g. By the math, a toxic dose for your dog would be ~55g, on the low side. Definitely watch her, but if she's not showing any signs of illness she's probably fine.


----------



## FloridaDog

Growing up, we used to feed our English Cocker Spaniel grapes like popcorn. She adored them. We had NO clue about grape toxicity... this was in the late 80s/early 90s. Yikes. 

I am not advocating this; just pointing out that it isn't automatically going to harm every dog, sort of following along Gingerkid's post. 

When you know better, you do better...


----------



## mashlee08

I am pretty sure the difference is if the grapes are seedless or not. (Not positive though)


----------



## Crantastic

No one knows why grapes and raisins are so toxic to some dogs. Seedless, seeded, organic, pesticides used, grown at home, from a store... they're all toxic.


----------



## Poly

FloridaDog said:


> Growing up, we used to feed our English Cocker Spaniel grapes like popcorn. She adored them. We had NO clue about grape toxicity... this was in the late 80s/early 90s. Yikes.
> 
> I am not advocating this; just pointing out that it isn't automatically going to harm every dog, sort of following along Gingerkid's post.
> 
> When you know better, you do better...


 We often hear these anecdotes from people about their experiences - but as I said before, it isn't a myth. Kidney failure in dogs from eating grapes HAS been documented. It's not something to fool around with. 

One thing that bothers me is that a lot of vets appear want to wait until symptoms show up before doing anything. I know we are all sensitive to unnecessary costs these days. But the importance of taking a blood test before any symptoms are noticed is to establish what is called a "baseline" - not because abnormal levels are going to show up so soon. 




mashlee08 said:


> I am pretty sure the difference is if the grapes are seedless or not. (Not positive though)


I haven't heard about that - I'll try to find out if this has been reported.


----------



## hanksimon

I got interested in grape toxicity, b/c a little less than 10 years ago, a Lab died from kidney failure after eating a few grapes. At that time, the grapes were suspected, but not conclusive. Since then, they've had other poisonings, but they've also been able to save some dogs.

As the Vet said, if you've given the dog grapes or raisins in the past, don't worry about it, but don't give any more. As Crantastic said, no one understands the mechanism, yet, or why some dogs seem to be unaffected.

On the other hand, macadamia and chocolate (and coffee, etc.) are very well understood. Dogs may not get sick, b/c they didn't have a lethal dose... You can give a large Lab a couple of macadamia nuts or a couple of Hershey kisses with no impact. A chihuahua, a Yorkie, or a puppy may not do as well. Also, if the Lab gets into bittersweet dark chocolate (pure form), he has a higher chance of getting sick, as opposed to eating the more common (less concentrated) milk chocolate. 

Bottom line: Don't tempt fate.... it's not worth the catastrophic cost. Plus, dogs prefer chicken breast


----------



## RonE

> Plus, dogs prefer chicken breast


As long as they're not the dried ones from China.


----------



## godfreygirl143

I learned my lesson. I also went to a couple of websites and printed the lists of toxic foods for dogs (links below). I was surprised to see potatoes on one list....my dog loves potatoes although I don't give her them often...just a few bites when I'm eating a baked potato. Also, there are a lot of people where I live who have dogs and I printed this list and posted it in our lobby so others would not make the mistake of poisoning there 4-legged friend unknowingly. I was also surprised at the "canned fish"....my dog LOVES tuna and I've given her small amounts from the can when I'm fixing tuna salad. Guess I won't do that anymore. I do give her baked chicken often....and liver, which was also on one list as "don't feed large amounts of liver". I cook calves liver about once a week and give her a half of one....so what IS a large amount? Any idea?

http://www.risingwoods.org/OURFAMILY/THEDOGS/knowntoxicfoodsfordogs.htm

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=1030

Google search: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d...2245e0284b89b6&bpcl=39942515&biw=1600&bih=728


----------



## Canyx

I think it says "potato... leaves and stems" which would make sense since it is in the Solanaceae (nightshade) family. The potato itself should be okay; it's just starch.

As to canned fish, I also give mine tuna sometimes. I think it's one of those "everything in moderation" situations.


----------



## gemini6774

I would still keep an eye out....my 5 year old dropped a smartie (I know not a grape but a chocolate) on the floor on halloween night. My puppy was too quick for us and ate it. Only one. I figured he'd be fine and he was okay. But the next day he vomitted 4 times and had some pretty runny poops. He didn't start vomitting till about noon the next day, so about 15 hours later.


----------



## Sibe

Super long post I wrote up a while ago about foods that are toxic to dogs, why, and how much it takes to harm them. Never take any chances!

*Apple (crabapple), alfalfa, apricot, bamboo, beans (fava, garbanzo, lentils, lima, mung), berries (boysenberry, currant, elderberry, gooseberry, huckleberry, loganberry, mulberry, quince, raspberry), buckwheat, cassava, cherry (chokecherry, cherry laurel, pincherry, wild black cherry, etc), cranberry (Swedish/Lignon), elderberry, eucalyptus, flax, nectarine, millet, peach, pear, persimmon, plum, prune, squash, wild blackberry (domestic is ok): Pits, leaves, and other parts of the plant.*
Effect: Rapid or difficulty breathing, swollen and irritated mouth and gums, tachycardia, dilated pupils, inadequate oxygen levels, shock, coma, seizures, and death.
Because: Cyanogenic Glycosides called amgydalin (Vitamin B17) which is a cyanide compound. Cyanide inhibits cytochrome oxidase, an enzyme necessary for cellular oxygen transport, preventing appropriate oxygen uptake by cells.All sources listed have medium to high levels.
Dose to cause reaction: Varies by fruit. Some fruits are higher in amygdalin than others. In general it takes large quantities of seeds and most seeds have a hard shell preventing the amygdalin inside to be absorbed. It can take hundreds of seeds of one type of fruit, but only a few pits from another type. Death can occur within 3-4 days. Please see this page for more information about foods containing cyanide, and there are more helpful links at the bottom of that page as well.
*
Almond, macademia nuts*: Contains cyanide, see above.

*Avocado*: The fruit, pit, and plant itself.
Effect: Difficulty breathing, fluid in chest and around heart. In lactating animals, mastitis occurs within 24 hr of exposure to avocado, accompanied by a 75% decrease in milk production.
Because: Persin, a fatty acid derivative. The Guatemalan variety appears to be the most problematic.
Dose to cause reaction: Purified persin at 60-100 mg/kg causes mastitis in lactating mice and doses >100 mg/kg result in myocardial necrosis. Goats develop severe mastitis when ingesting 20 g of leaves/kg, whereas 30 g of leaves/kg results in cardiac injury. Acute cardiac failure developed in sheep fed avocado leaves at 25 g/kg for 5 days; 5.5 g/kg of leaves fed for 21 days or 2.5 g/kg for 32 days caused chronic cardiac insufficiency. Budgerigars fed 1 g of avocado fruit developed agitation and feather pulling, while 8.7 g of mashed avocado fruit resulted in death within 48 hr.

*Broccoli*: Florets and stems. *Broccoli is NOT technically toxic to dogs*.
Effect: Causes severe gastrointestinal irritation resulting in bad gas.
Because: Isothiocyanate causes the irritation.
Dose to cause reaction: Great than 5% of dog's diet.

*Caffeine (Coffee, Tea, Caffeinated or Sugary Drinks (Soda), Certain Medications)*: The higher the caffeine, the worse it is.
Effect: Similar to the effects of chocolate (see below).
Because: Caffeine is a chemical stimulant that dogs are unable to metabolize effectively. As a result, it is very damaging to the dog's central nervous system.
Dose to cause reaction: As a guideline, the lethal dose is considered to be around 70 mg per 1 lb body weight (150 mg / kg body weight). Instant coffee contains over 60 mg caffeine per teaspoon. The lethal dose of caffeine for a 15 lb dog would be 17 teaspoons of instant coffee. Stronger coffees such as Turkish coffee, percolated coffees, and energy drinks would take much less to become toxic.

*Chocolate*: The darker the chocolate, the worse it is. Baker's chocolate is most dangerous form, however pure cocoa is extremely deadly as only 3oz can kill a 50 lb dog and only 1oz is needed to kill a 17 lb dog.
Effect: Seizures, coma, hyperactivity, tachycardia, heart attack, tremors, death. Early signs of include nausea and vomiting, restlessness, diarrhea, muscle tremors, and increased urination or incontinence.
Because: Theobromine, which is similar to caffeine (see Caffeine abpve).
Dose to cause reaction: Please see *The Chocolate Chart* provided by National Geographic. This chart allows you to see how much of certain types of chocolate may harm a pet of a certain weight.

*Grapes, Raisins:* Any type of grape or raisin, both with and without seeds and including winery grapes.
Effect: Kidney failure within 1-3 days including dehydration, abdominal pain, and tremors or seizures. After consumption there may be severe vomiting and diarrhea, excessive thirst and urination, lethargy, weakness, decreased appetite.
Because: Unknown, possibly a mycotoxin (substance produced by fungus or mold).
Dose to cause reaction: 9 oz to 2 lbs of grapes and raisins (between .041 and 1.1 oz/kg of body weight). According to the Merck Veterinary Manual, the estimated toxic dose of grapes is 32 grams of grapes per kilogram of body weight (0.5 ounces per pound) and for raisins it is 11-30 g/kg (0.18 to 0.48 oz/lb).

*Milk*: Milk-based dairy products. *These are NOT technically toxic to dogs.*
Effect: Diarrhea, vomiting, gas.
Because: Lactose. Dogs do not possess significant amounts of lactase (the enzyme that breaks down lactose in milk). After weaning, the level of lactase activity falls to about 10% of its peak activity. Cow and goat milk contains 4.5% to 5% lactose, compared to 3.1% in dog’s milk and 4.2% in cat’s milk. The high level of lactose in cow's milk can overpower a dog or cat's ability to digest it.
Dose to cause reaction: Varies by dog and by product.
-Ice cream has 12g per cup 
-Whole milk and skim milk have 11g per cup
-Sour cream has 8g per cup
-Cottage cheese has 6g per cup 
-Yogurt has 5g per cup
-American and Swiss cheese have 1g per oz; cheddar cheese has less than 1g per oz.

*Mushrooms*: Entire plant; not all are toxic. Most common toxic mushrooms are Inocybe spp. and Clitocybe spp. The death cap (Amanita phalloides) is most severe.
Effect: Acute gastric effects, liver and kidney damage leading to jaundice and bleeding disorders, abdominal pain and colic-like symptoms, nausea, salivation and teary eyes, vomiting, small constricted pupils, lethargy, depression. Also hallucinogenic syndrome: Mushrooms that cause this syndrome are known as magic mushrooms, blue legs or liberty caps. Dogs who are hallucinating frequently snap at invisible flies, may be extremely depressed, stagger when walking and become comatose. Muscle tremors and seizures also occur. Dogs who ingest hallucinogenic mushrooms always require rapid decontamination and monitoring by a veterinarian.
Because: Various. Refer to this toxicology brief, "Mushroom poisoning in dogs."
Dose to cause reaction: Varies by mushroom. It is advised to induce vomiting with activated charcoal or hydrogen peroxide. The appropriate dose of hydrogen peroxide is one teaspoon (5 cc or 5mL) per 10 pounds of body weight. Use 3% hydrogen peroxide, not the stronger type used for hair coloring.

*Nutmeg*: The spice is derived from the seed of a tree. Unknown if tree itself causes reaction but the spice does.
Effect: Tremors, seizures, death, vomiting, abdominal pain, irregular heartbeat. Initial symptoms of arousal often followed by dramatic drowsiness. Hallucinations and delusions possible.
Because: Nutmeg contains myristicin, a compound also found in parsley and dill, which acts to weakly inhibit an enzyme called monoamine oxidase that helps to break down certain brain neurotransmitters. Myristicin can cause personality changes and delusions both directly and through its effects on monoamine oxidase.
Dose to cause reaction: Unknown. Take into account your dog's size and weight. Just two tablespoons can cause a reaction in a human.

*Onion (allium): Leeks, chives, garlic, shallots, scallions, and onions*. All 95 species in North America can be toxic to cats and dogs. Reaction can be caused from the plant material, juice, fresh or aged dietary supplements, powdered cooking preparations, and dehydrated material. May be present in baby food.
Effect: Symptoms often develop over several days and may include depression, jaundice, rapid breathing, tachycardia, anemia, weakness, exercise intolerance, cold sensitivity, decreased appetite, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. Red blood cells are destroyed.
Because: Wide variety of organosulfoxides, particularly alk(en)ylcysteine sulfoxides. See this article for a very science-y description.
Dose to cause reaction: As little as 5 g/kg of onions in cats or 15 to 30 g/kg in dogs. Dogs and cats are highly susceptible to onion toxicosis. Toxicosis is consistently noted in animals that ingest more than 0.5% of their body weight in onions at one time. Dogs with heritable high erythrocyte reduced glutathione and potassium concentrations are more susceptible to the hematologic effects of onions. This trait is relatively common in Japanese breeds. Garlic in small amounts may be beneficial.

*Rhubarb*: Leaves only.
Effects: Excessive salivation, vomiting, nausea, difficulty breathing, burning throat and mouth, stomach pain, diarrhea, seizures and convulsions, kidney damage including kidney stones, stumbling.
Because: Oxalates. Too much oxalic acid in the urine will result in kidney or bladder stones.
Dose to cause reaction: In rats, 375 mg oxalic acid per kg to cause death. It will only require a fraction of that to cause sickness. Rhubarb leaves are about 0.5% oxalic acid. 
Beet tops, cabbage, and spinach leaves also contain oxalates, as do potatoes and peas.

*Salt*: Sodium chloride. Other than table salt, *keep in mind other sources such as play dough, rock salt, and paint balls.*
Effect: Vomiting, diarrhea,decreased appetite, lethargy, stumbling, abnormal fluid accumulation within the body, excessive thirst or urination, kidney damage, tremors, seizures, brain swelling, coma, elevated temperature, death.
Because: Sodium ion poisoning caused by the dog being unable to process the salt fast enough.
Dose to cause reaction: About 1 tsp per kg (per 2.2 lbs) body weight. Dose of 2-3g of sodium chloride per kg causes toxicosis. 4g/kg is lethal. (Conversion ratio: 1oz = 28.35g).
-One gram of table salt has 400mg of sodium and 600mg chloride
-One teaspoon of table salt contains over 2,000mg (2g) sodium and 3,000mg (3g) chloride. 

*Tobacco (Nicotine): Chewing tobacco, dipping tobacco (cut, snuff, pouches), cigars (blunts, cigarillos), cigarettes (kreteks), creamy snuff, dokha, gutka, snuff, snus, topical paste, gum and patches, water, pesticide.*
Effect: Tremors,weakness, stumbling, depression, hyperactivity, lethargy, irregular or difficulty breathing, salivation, dilated pupils, vomiting, diarrhea, seizures, irregular heart beat or bradycardia or tachycardia. 
Because: Nicotine, a poisonous alkaloid derived from the tobacco plant.
Dose to cause reaction: 5mg of nicotine per pound of body weight. In dogs, 10 mg/kg is potentially lethal. In other words, a 10-pound dog would only need to eat about 3 cigarettes in order to show toxic signs. See below:
-One cigarette contains 15 to 25mg of nicotine depending on the brand
--The butt of a cigarette can contain from 4 to 8mg depending on the length of the butt and the content of the original cigarette 
-Nicotine patches contain between 8 to 11mg 
-Nicotine gum contains approximately 2 to 4mg per piece
-Inhalers contain about 4 mg per puff or 10 mg per cartridge
-Nasal sprays contain approximately 80 to 100mg per bottle or 0.5mg per spray
-A cigar contains approximately 15 to 40mg 
-Chewing tobacco contains approximately 6 to 8 mg per gram
-Snuff contains approximately 12 to 17 mg per gram

*Yeast dough*:
Effect: Drooling, lethargy, stumbling, nausea, vomiting, weakness, lowered body temperature, bloat, death. 
Because: Expands and produces gas in the digestive system causing abdominal pain and possible obstruction or rupture of the stomach or intestine, can ferment sugars creating a secondary problem of ethanol (alcohol) poisoning. 
Dose to cause reaction: A pingpong sized ball can easily kill a cat or small dog.

*Xylitol (artificial sweetener): Sugar-free gum, toothpaste, mouthwash*.
Effect: Causes very low blood sugar (hypoglycemia), which can result in vomiting, weakness, collapse, death. In high doses can cause liver failure. 
Because: Causes the rapid release of insulin.
Dose to cause reaction: One stick of gum can severely harm a 20 lb dog.


----------



## GrinningDog

Gypsy's gotten raspberries, avocado, and grapes before. The grapes I learned about shortly thereafter, the avocado was suspect (I didn't mean for her to have some), but I didn't know about raspberries! Whoops. Well, no ill effects. Guess we've gotten lucky.


----------



## FloridaDog

Poly said:


> We often hear these anecdotes from people about their experiences - but as I said before, it isn't a myth. Kidney failure in dogs from eating grapes HAS been documented. It's not something to fool around with.


Oh I agree! I was in a hurry writing that post and it probably came off a bit flippant. Not my intention at all. I am just amazed that my old dog was one of the lucky ones. But you never know so it is best to avoid at all costs.


----------



## georgiapeach

Alfalfa is in a LOT of kibble, especially the grain free ones! I avoid it, since my westie mix, Maddie, is allergic to grasses anyway.


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> Super long post I wrote up a while ago about foods that are toxic to dogs, why, and how much it takes to harm them. Never take any chances!
> 
> Apple (crabapple), alfalfa, apricot, bamboo, beans (fava, garbanzo, lentils, lima, mung), berries (boysenberry, currant, elderberry, gooseberry, huckleberry, loganberry, mulberry, quince, raspberry), buckwheat, cassava, cherry (chokecherry, cherry laurel, pincherry, wild black cherry, etc), cranberry (Swedish/Lignon), elderberry, eucalyptus, flax, nectarine, millet, peach, pear, persimmon, plum, prune, squash, wild blackberry (domestic is ok): _*Pits, leaves, and other parts of the plant.*_[/B]
> Effect: Rapid or difficulty breathing, swollen and irritated mouth and gums, tachycardia, dilated pupils, inadequate oxygen levels, shock, coma, seizures, and death.
> Because: Cyanogenic Glycosides called amgydalin (Vitamin B17) which is a cyanide compound. Cyanide inhibits cytochrome oxidase, an enzyme necessary for cellular oxygen transport, preventing appropriate oxygen uptake by cells.All sources listed have medium to high levels.
> 
> I was gonna say - Raspberries are not good? But then I noticed it says: Pits, leaves, other parts of plant and I have heard that the leaves of raspberry plants are not good for dogs. I had never heard that the berries were dangerous; and since pumpkin is a squash (and very frequently recommended!), and the leaves of most squash plants aren't great for people either, I'm going to go with most of this list it is the plant stems, etc. that are toxic, rather than the fruit itself.
> 
> I did want to clarify though; with nutmeg is it similar to garlic, in that the amounts used in most recipes are so negligible that they're unlikely to have any/a noticeable effect? In the case of accidental acquirement, rather than intentional feeding; how panicked should I get? Is mace (spice derived from the covering of the nutmeg seed) also toxic to dogs?
> 
> On a cooking show once, they touted nutmeg as the ultimate high, as long as your desired end result was death. I guess the psychoactive effects are pretty intense, but in order to achieve them you have to ingest a fatal dose. Man, food is weird.
> 
> ETA: I just had to add... is there such a thing as a non-milk based dairy product?


----------

